
Democrats Propose 'Internet Bill of Rights' to Entice Voters Sick of Facebooks - ourmandave
https://gizmodo.com/democrats-drop-internet-bill-of-rights-to-entice-voters-1829559542
======
repsilat
"Drop" is now the most difficult verb to interpret for me. My guess is for Gen
X and up it tends to mean "abandon" and for millennials down it means
something like "release" or "provide". Did the Democrats give up on the
Internet Bill of Rights, or did they propose it?

("Go sideways" is my runner-up for this title. On the East Coast it mostly
means "remain unchanged" and on the West Coast it mostly means "shit got
crazy".)

~~~
sesutton
I'm a millennial and drop means abandon to me except in the context of music.

~~~
btrettel
Millennial here too and I agree. I want to add that "drop" is used only for
music I don't listen to and that I never use the word drop to mean release in
any context.

------
weberc2
I'm sorry it's come to this. I'd really prefer a deregulated Internet. I'm not
very knowledgeable about privacy tech, but could this be solved via technical
controls? E.g., can't browsers prevent tracking cookies (without breaking
other cookie uses, like sessions)?

~~~
craftyguy
> E.g., can't browsers prevent tracking cookies (without breaking other cookie
> uses, like sessions)?

No, because tracking cookies don't necessarily advertise themselves as such.
Browser extensions that block tracking cookies are blocking cookies that have
been identified by humans to be tracking cookies. It's more reactive than
proactive.

~~~
weberc2
Don't tracking cookies work because cookies are forwarded across domains? If
so, what would be the consequence of browsers only sending cookies to the
domain that 'owns' them in the first place? If there is some reasonable
functionality, perhaps these should be regarded as opt-in, for example:
"foobar.com is requesting access to cookies from ads.google.com. foobar.com
says it uses these cookies to enable feature X. Allow access? <Y/N>".

~~~
tossimba
foobar.com never has access to cookies from google.com. when requests are sent
to google.com, cookies are added. when you load google.com, JS can access the
google.com cookies.

google analytics: google.com tracking cookie is to identify the user. the js
in the page knows the current website and tells google "im here". the
dominance of google analytics and adsense means users are tracked wherever
they go (because google is always there and recording)

~~~
thisacctforreal
However, the browser can choose not to send any cookies to google.com when
making requests to google from mycuteblog.com.

It's known as blocking third-party cookies, a setting in most browsers. It
does sometimes break when auth flows use separate domains to hold auth
cookies, and other valid use-cases.

------
RickJWagner
I'd like to see how the end result allows use of data for political purposes.

Political organizations pioneered the big data movement. (One of the first big
data companies, Acxiom, actually started out as a list-seller for political
purposes.)

I somehow doubt that this legislation is going to hinder this usage.

------
smt88
For those who find the title confusing, "drop" in this case means "reveal" or
"announce"

------
prolikewh0a
Lets see how many Democrats actually sign onto Ro Khanna's bill. I bet it
won't be many unfortunately.

~~~
masonic
Let's see him actually introduce a bill first. (Nothing related shows up in
Congress.gov).

When media talk about "a bill", if they don't state a bill number, don't
believe that it actually exists.

~~~
prolikewh0a
That was clearly stated in the article I read.

>Laid out in a New York Times column Friday, Rep. Ro Khanna, Democrat of
California, has proposed a series of 10 principals that, should his party
reclaim control of the House of Representatives, he hopes to pass next year in
the form of law.

------
csense
If you're sick of Facebook, get the government to regulate Facebook. Sounds
pretty dumb to me.

How about, if you're sick of Facebook, don't use Facebook?

~~~
smt88
Facebook is powerful enough to harm non-users. See: Russian meddling in 2016
elections.

